# Egg and Gestational Surrogacy in Europe



## marijka (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My husband and I are looking to go to Europe for surrogacy after many years of failed IVF attempts in the UK.  We are looking possibly to the Ukraine or Russia for both egg and gestational surrogacy.  I would be very grateful for any advice on how to proceed. Old threads mention a couple of clinics and costs - some mention around $18,000.  There are a couple of agencies that are advertising on the web to act as middlemen - does anyone have experience with these or is the key recommendation that we go straight to the clinics mentioned in other threads?  

We are very confused and would appreciate any advice!

cheers
Marijka


----------

